# Belgium drop trap



## james_606 (Feb 11, 2007)

Anybody who has a link or a picture of this amazing trap that doesn't need bobs. Maybe I do it myself and modify it with my benzing antenna. Thanks.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know much about them, but here is a thread that has some pictures. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Send me an email Got a guy who makes them for sensor pads and the birds love them


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I also use the open board like you find on redrose loft page. I have build triangles on each side. I just hindge the board at the top, open it about 4 or 5 inches so the birds can drop right in. When the birds are in I just let it close down and lock it with a bolt. I do not have any birds escape. I found making the sides solid with the triangled wood keeps them from sneaking out the sides. The Belgium trap is just an open version of what I have with dowels or metal rods as dividers. You could hindge a piece of wood, or make one that slides in to close the trap. I may do it this way on my new flying section. If they go out the same way they come in you may need to hindge the whole thing. The hinged board makes it easier to let birds out. Either way these traps spook birds much less than do the bobs. You could easily build it around a timmer pad. Bring the base into the loft the width of the pad and make it as wide as the pad is long. Both are very good and easy traps to build. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought this might be interesting for those of you with cat problems. Drop trap of another kind.

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

might be a good idea for late arrival birds.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my setup. Seems to work very well. Being inside the permenant aviary, even it they don't actually drop into the trap, they are still in the clock after walking over the antenae. The last picture may be a bit confusing. The holes are where the two antenae would be for a race, then the cover which is made of Luuan goes over the top.

























Hope this helps some.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thought this might be interesting for those of you with cat problems. Drop trap of another kind.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm




I might add, when you first figure out you have a "cat problem", it usually means you have a cat inside your loft. I never had a "cat problem" until I had one. Lucky for me and the birds, I was only about 30 feet from the loft when I heard "All Hell Break Loose" when I ran into the loft there was a feral cat inside the YB loft. He had managed to find his way in broad daylight onto my sputnik and into the loft. Which means to me, I am never really secure unless my trap is blocked off. I had a false sense of security, because it was daylight and it had never happened before. 

So like so many other things in life, you may only discover your "problem" after the fact. Just because your home has never been broken into, or your car stolen, or some other such bad thing, people naturally assume that everything is just fine. In my case, the feral cat did not know that it had never happened before, and thus would not, or could not happen. Lesson here, is if it can happen, in time it just might happen. Readers IMHO should go out to their lofts and look at their lofts as what is possible, and not what is likely. Had I not been out in my yard, I would have had a different story to tell.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thought this might be interesting for those of you with cat problems. Drop trap of another kind.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm


Just thought someone might get some use from the post. Thought it was an interesting contraption. In my opinion it is a cat deterant. Other opinions are also valued. 

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Just thought someone might get some use from the post. Thought it was an interesting contraption. In my opinion it is a cat deterant. Other opinions are also valued.
> 
> Randy


I agree with you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Dan 

can you give your angle and dimensions of your drop trap. Also how far the dowels are from each other. Size of opening etc. Also how does the design work and are their any modifications if any you would do. I am going to build two drop traps at 45 degree angles from each other, so I can use one opening and the birds can go right or left depending what compartment they are in and what trap is closed. 

Randy


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Dan
> 
> can you give your angle and dimensions of your drop trap. Also how far the dowels are from each other. Size of opening etc. Also how does the design work and are their any modifications if any you would do. I am going to build two drop traps at 45 degree angles from each other, so I can use one opening and the birds can go right or left depending what compartment they are in and what trap is closed.
> 
> Randy


I bought mine directly from Foy's but I can tell you that the triangular part that goes into the loft is a 90 degree angle that when it is mounted flush with the wall creats a 45 degree angle with the wall...if that makes sense. The whole thing is hinged at the bottom so that I can drop it open like in the second two pictures above so the birds can come and go as they please. When it is closed like in the first photo they enter through the dowel portion that is at the 45 degree angle. They simply drop down into, for me, a hallway and then to their particular section. The angle inward makes it so they can not get a foothold to do the acrobatic thing of going back through. They have to have their wings open to hold them in that position and with their wings open, they can't get through the dowels. The dowels themselves are 4 inches on center apart.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/124.html

Hope that all made sense. For me it was easier to just buy it pre-made from Foy's and then cut the hole in the wall to fit. The birds don't balk one bit entering the loft like some do with the bobs.

Dan


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

That helps a lot. Funny how they get $60 for an hours work and $10 worth of wood. Oh well. I will keep you all posted on how it comes out. The 90 x 45 x45 degree triangle makes it easy. They also have the dimensions on the foys page. I will modify it so I can slide a board to close it off. I will post the design when I have them finished. 

Randy


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> That helps a lot. Funny how they get $60 for an hours work and $10 worth of wood. Oh well. I will keep you all posted on how it comes out. The 90 x 45 x45 degree triangle makes it easy. They also have the dimensions on the foys page. I will modify it so I can slide a board to close it off. I will post the design when I have them finished.
> 
> Randy


Ah, but don't forget that $60 doesn't include shipping!!

Dan


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

glad I have scrap wood and a table saw. I need to make 3 of the things. I will not need the frames and will probably not hinge them. They will not also be my release door. A drill press would be nice, but cannot have everything. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-young-bird-loft-34557.html

I have posted my designs of my drop traps that slide into a 12 x 21.5 inch hole. Thought some of you might get some ideas from the pictures. They are on my young bird post above.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

When I ever do it all over again, I will go with something other then my pre-made sputnik. I have managed to breed a couple "Houdini's" who have figured out how to escape and enjoy "Open Loft".  

Some unforeseen "funny" things happen, when you actually start to breed very intelligent birds.....


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One good thing about the sliding door is that it also keeps those sneaky birds from escaping.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha, Warren. It is so true. And intelligence runs in the family. I have this smartest hen that mated with my smartest cock and they produce this smartest kid. All 3 escape all the time and figure out how to escape in almost any traps. I have been trying to outsmart these birds, but I get outsmarted first. They are laughing now!


----------

